

A Flaw in the Design – The making of a vulnerable Internet - blueatlas
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/05/30/net-of-insecurity-part-1/

======
SocksCanClose
"As the ’70s wound down, Cerf and Kahn abandoned their efforts to bake
cryptography into TCP/IP, bowing to what they considered insurmountable
barriers."

------
dlitz
The real story of the how the Internet became so vulnerable: NSA.

